# الدرس الثاني Ni Multisim



## محبكم في الله (20 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
طبعا لم تكن هناك تفاعل في الدرس الأول بسبب عدم ظهور الصور ولكن سوف اعمل علي تحميلها 
كانت هناك ثلاث صور في الدرس الأول قد وضعتها في الملفات المرفقة واعتذر علي ذلك 
ألان وبعد ما تعرفنا علي البرنامج نحاول ان نعرف المميزات التي يتمتع بها وذلك من خلال انجاز تطبيقات سوف اعتمد علي مكتبة الأمثلة وذلك لتسريع العمل وإتاحة الوقت للنقاش الذي أتمني أن يكون موجود في هذه المرة 
أولا نتعرف علي المكتبة وكيفية التعامل معها بطرية مدروسة
قم بضغط علي ctrl+w  (الصورة مرفقة)
تظهر لك المكتبة سأضع الشرح عليها.
و ألان كيف يجب التعامل معها هب انك داخل مخبر في الجامعة او في العمل ولديك دارة تريد ان تنجزها اولا
1- تقوم بدراسة نظرية للفكرة 
2- تقوم بحسيات الاستطاعة للعناصر اللازمة لها (مهمة جدا ويغفل عليها الكثير )
3- ثم تذهب إلي خزانة العناصر وتأخذ العناصر اللازمة و الأجهزة كذلك وتضعها علي الطاولة 
4- تأخذ لوحة التجارب وتقوم بتركيب وتحقق من الوصلات جميعا 
5- ثم ضبط التغذية وتشغيل 
هذه هي بيداغوجية العمل في المخابر وهي نفسها في البرنامج و ماذا لقولت لك أنها الأقرب إلي الواقع .
سوف نقوم بتركيب للجهاز انذار يعمل بصوت
ما هو
التركيب عبارة على دارة الكترونية تقوم بإنذارنا عن إصدار الأصوات في مكان مغلق مثل الأرشيف أو الغرف السرية .
سوف أضع الدارة وأنا متأكد من تفاعلكم في هذه المرة هناك شرح بتفصيل الممل ان ارتم ذلك .
شكرا​


----------



## محبكم في الله (20 أغسطس 2008)

ون المشاركات يا مهندسين


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## zibara (20 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
وارجوا المتابعة
تحياتي


----------



## احمد حسن خضر (21 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم 
الاخ العزيز شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة الرائعة فأنا ابحث عن شرح لهذا البرنامج باللغة العربية منذ فترة واسال الله ان يعطيك الصحة والعافية وننتظر ان تواصل الشرح
مع التقدير


----------



## Eng_Bandar (16 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر لك أخي العزيز على الشرح ارجوا الإستمرار 
أنا الآن في صدد شرح برنامج الـ PSpice و أتممت منه تقريباً 95 % مما كنت أريد أن اطرحه و كانت النية التالية شرح هذا البرنامج multisim و لكن بالمفاجأة و جدت شرحك فاستمر في الشرح وسوف تجد أناس يمكن لم يشاركوا أو يكتبوا تعليقاتهم لكن دعواتهم لك بالتوفيق في ظهر الغيب مستمرة فالعلم أخي العزيز أننا عندما كنا طلاب نحتاج للشروح لهذه البرامج لكن لا موجه لنا في جامعاتنا لهذه البرامج إلا ما رحم الله و هم قلة و أكثر الشروح في النت بالغات الأخرى أناس يهمهم أن تفهم و أن تطور مهاراتك فاستمر في الشرح لا تتوقف و إذا كنت تشكوى من أن الصور تمسح فخذ هذا الموقع لرفع صورك و أنا شرحي منذو مدة طويلة لم تمسح 
www.2ql.net

ارجوا من المهندسين الذين لهم مهارات أن ينفعوا إخوانهم بأي طريقة


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## daewoo_100 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة * ابحث عن شرح لهذا البرنامج باللغة العربية منذ فترة واسال الله ان يعطيك الصحة والعافية وننتظر ان تواصل الشرح
مع التقدير*​








 

 

 

 

 
احمد حسن خضرمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى احمد حسن خضرالبحث عن المزيد من المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة احمد حسن خضرhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=173343
أنا طالب في المعهد العالي


----------



## daewoo_100 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا طالب في المعهد العالي أبحث عن برنامج يشرحmultisimبالعربي


----------



## daewoo_100 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*أنا طالب في المعهد العالي أبحث عن برنامج يشرحmultisimبالعربي أرجوامساعدتي *​


----------



## hlbawy (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## خطااب (11 يناير 2010)

يا جمااااعة عايز السيرياال


----------



## samo shta (2 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## sizon1983 (28 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا*

:11: السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود
اتمنى مساعدتي في برمجه ال pic و المعالجات على هذا البرنامج:55:


----------



## فراسفراس (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## خالد بدر ياس (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررراااااااااااا


----------



## معين9 (23 يناير 2012)

*شرح تفصيلي لبرنامج multisim.11*

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز هل يمكن وضع شرح مفصل لبرنامج multisim 

الرجاء وضع الملفات بصيغة pdf 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmad_lord2003 (24 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز ولكم هناك سؤال : بعض المواد غير موجود في البرنامج مثلا الاي سي sg3524 غيره من الكثير كيف يمكن اضافته


----------

